# Testing in 2 days



## rex2285 (1 Feb 2006)

Hey everyone, I'm 20 and I live on van. island and going for my testing in 2 days, not sure what I'm going to be doing, told me to bring my fitness clothes so I'm guessing I'm doing the medical, physical, and aptitude. I'm feeling a little nervous but I don't know why, just the fear of rejection I guess, lol. Been working out: running, lifting weights, sit-ups. Feeling confident about that. Have done marijuana in the past (about 7 months ago) was the last time, but plan on telling the truth about it, I've read alot of forums and that seems to be the best thing. I applied for the full time regular forces NCM, can't remember what my job choices were, but i think they were MAT TECH, VEH TECH, and W TECH L or MSE OP. I'm hoping for the VEH TECH, it was my first choice. First is the testing then the wait for the position offer. I've always been interested in the military since i was a small child and now I'm interested in vehicles also, so I'm feeling that this is a good career move since i am currently unemployed and work out here is hard to find and very low pay. Well, off to relax for a bit, hope i pass the testing and good luck to all who are applying also or have future plans of applying. Keep on, keeping on. lol      Any comments are welcome, thank you.


----------



## twistidnick (1 Feb 2006)

good luck brother. for me the testing was the more unnerving part but you will do fine man trust in your self and you will do fine.
Good Luck!


----------



## rex2285 (1 Feb 2006)

thanx bud


----------



## Fraser.g (1 Feb 2006)

OMFG

Relax man!
We have all gotten though it. Remember it is a program to accept people, not reject them. And they have been accepting them for over 100 years

Relax

GF


----------



## rex2285 (1 Feb 2006)

thanx guys ur comments help

 keep it real


----------



## civvy3840 (1 Feb 2006)

Good luck, hope everything works out for you!


----------



## 043 (1 Feb 2006)

Good luck, stay off the dope!!!!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Feb 2006)

Relax, you'll do fine. It is really nothing to worry about. Dress for success. BE ON TIME. Do the CFAT. Fill out a drug use form (DON'T lie!!!!!) Pee in a jar. Let them look at you in your boxers. Step to that wonderful step music and try not to laugh (up 2..3..down...2...3.. two more minutes) . Crank out 19 push-ups and sit ups. Squeeze a metal thing with a gage on it. Sell yourself. Go home and tell anyone who will listen about it. Play the waiting game....

Good luck!


----------



## projectile (1 Feb 2006)

woah woah woah, they look at you in your boxors?, i only have jockeys.  Does that mean I need boxors for my medical?  Also, i put down I used alchohol a few times and im under 19, am i scrooged?


----------



## twistidnick (1 Feb 2006)

projectile said:
			
		

> ?  Also, i put down I used alcohol a few times and im under 19, am i scrooged?



i put that too. they didn't bug me about it remember they were young once


----------



## civvy3840 (1 Feb 2006)

projectile said:
			
		

> woah woah woah, they look at you in your boxors?, i only have jockeys.  Does that mean I need boxors for my medical?  Also, i put down I used alchohol a few times and im under 19, am i scrooged?



I highly doubt that the guy examining you will care what type of underwear you wear. I don't think they will bother you about the alcohol if they don't care if you did marijuana


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Feb 2006)

projectile said:
			
		

> woah woah woah, they look at you in your boxors?, i only have jockeys.  Does that mean I need boxors for my medical?  Also, i put down I used alchohol a few times and im under 19, am i scrooged?



 :rofl:

No, no. Jeez, are you worried? Relax.    Jockeys are fine of course; so is a leopard thong I suppose. They just ask you to remove your clothing except for your underwear. Before you get down to your undergarments (is that better?), they will ask you to walk on your tippie toes across the room then walk on your heels. Then they weigh you, look at your eyes, ears ask you say "Ahh", listen to your lungs, take your blood pressure, ask you about surgery, tattoos, injuries, diseases, mental disorders, family medical history, take your reflexes, twist your legs and joint slightly, ask you to resist against their pulling or pushing etc.  It is like an annual check up that chances are if you are under 25, you have yet to have. 

So you drank before you were 19. Chances are so did the person who is interviewing you. If that is all you have done you are in a much better spot then most I am sure. I had no worries about the drug form because I don't touch them. They want to know about everything from coffee, to prescriptions, to street drugs and smoking. The only thing I will suggest is that if you have used anything - put it down. If you are not sure of the exact date, make sure they know that. You don't want to fumble around when they pull that sheet out of nowhere during your interview. And no you don't get to see it. So just be honest and there is nothing to worry about. You most certainly don't want them to learn that you have been using something that you did not list on the form. Plus, your interviewer has been trained on how to spot lies and in fact, my interviewer mentioned the training he had received to perform the interviews. 

If you are thinking about the CFAT, I can't tell you anything about it. What you have read in the pamphlet is all you need to know. Honestly. It is an aptitude test, not a final exam. Just relax.

So now minus the questions on the CFAT, you know just about everything. Still worried? You may even be pleasantly surprised during the testing; I know I was. I actually enjoyed everything from the CFAT to the interview. Aside from the blood test and the vision test for Pilot the rest was actually fun for lack of a better word. The staff at my CFRC were excellent and they made the entire process much easier. The best advice I could give going into the CFAT, PT and interview is make sure you are well rested, relax and be yourself during the interview. Nothing else.

Again good luck and thanks for the laugh. Don't lose anymore sleep over what kind of underwear to wear that day.


----------



## rex2285 (1 Feb 2006)

testing tomarrow, thanx for the support guys and the helpful info MG


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (2 Feb 2006)

No problem and good luck! Let us know how it went.


----------



## rex2285 (2 Feb 2006)

will do


----------



## projectile (2 Feb 2006)

when the medical tester tells you to take your clothes off remember to say "aren't you going to buy me a drink first?".  tell me how it goes


----------



## rex2285 (4 Feb 2006)

Hey guys, had the testing yesterday and went great, cranked out 43 pushups and 20 something situps in a min, and did the step test, passed. As for the aptitude test, it was harder than I thought, did my best but I missed about 5 questions at the end, ran out of time. Did the medical stuff and the medic couldn't get my blood pressure because I was a little nervous, so he sent me to the other medic to do the touch the toes and say ahhh bit, then she managed to take my blood pressure,  complete. Did the interview, and the career counsellor told me she had bad news, I didn't pass enough of the math questions required for the career I had chosen, VEH TECH. She said I could come back in 3 months to do the aptitude test again if i wanted to get that career, I thought about it and decided to switch careers to armoured infantry because my plan was to be a VEH TECH and perhaps advance to working on tanks, so I figure why not drive one, or be part of the crew. MSE OP is my second choice and Infantry is my third, she said i should put it because then they get the idea that I'm really up for it, something like that, but in the end she said that most likely I'll get a call for the armored infantry, cant wait. So pretty much done except because I wear glasses they needed my prescription, which I do not have. Went to get my last prescription from the optometrist, but its expired, so now I have a government envelope, stamped and ready to go, all I need is a new prescription. So I have to go and get a new eye test done and mail the results to the recruiting center which is about 3 or 4 hours away in Victoria. So thats the news guys, went great except I'm waiting on an eye test  :-\ darn. Thanx guys. ;D


----------



## kincanucks (5 Feb 2006)

Never mind


----------



## 043 (6 Feb 2006)

WOW, I never hear of that trade before....Armoured Infantry, sounds really exciting...............

Tip:  Learn about what job you are applying for before you apply for it................in your case, you might want to research what the Armoured Infantry do.

Good luck.


----------



## Fraser.g (6 Feb 2006)

Is armoured Infantry like Mechanized infantry or more along the lines of Panzer Grenadiers?
I wish that was offered when I joined, 
Oh well I'm glad I had to "settle" for Engineer.

Good  luck and keep us all posted


----------



## Bradboy (6 Feb 2006)

There's the Infantry (the trade to be in by the way) and then there's Armoured. There's no Armoured Infantry. They have mechanized infantry. I believe the battalion is 1 RCR out of Petawawa. You're either a Royal Canadian or a Dragoon. One or the other.


----------



## civvy3840 (6 Feb 2006)

I think he means Armoured Soldier. That is were you get to drive, or be on the crew of a tank, or a recce vehicle.  here's the link for it on the recruiting site:

http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx?bhcp=1&bhfv=7&bhqs=1


----------



## rex2285 (7 Feb 2006)

ya sorry guys, I think it is armored soldier, the one were u drive tanks or part of the tank crew, my step dad was an engineer and said I should have picked that but armored soldier is suppose to be exciting, according to my friends dad who is now a recruiter, he had a few experiences in the tank scene, lots of stories to tell. Still waiting on the eye test, hopefully this weekend or beginning of next week.


----------



## civvy3840 (8 Feb 2006)

rex2285 said:
			
		

> ya sorry guys, I think it is armored soldier, the one were u drive tanks or part of the tank crew, my step dad was an engineer and said I should have picked that but armored soldier is suppose to be exciting, according to my friends dad who is now a recruiter, he had a few experiences in the tank scene, lots of stories to tell. Still waiting on the eye test, hopefully this weekend or beginning of next week.



Good luck hopefully stuff will work out!


----------



## rex2285 (17 Feb 2006)

Got my prescription today from my optomitrist, which is in Saskatchewan. He sent it in the mail. So now i'm going to put it in the brown envelope the recruiter gave me and send it out. Now I wait for a phone call hopefully.


----------



## double0three (21 Feb 2006)

Good luck!

Now it's time for the part I hate, the waiting game (which I'm doing right now)


----------

